# Suche Coop Spiel



## Gimmick (6. Juni 2016)

Moin,

ich suche ein Aufbau, City Builder oder MMOisches Spiel, dass sich gechillt im Coop spielen lässt.

Also ein Aufbauspiel wie Anno mit Coop - nur nicht Anno, oder etwas wie Skylines, aber mit Coop, oder ein F2P/B2P MMO mit vielen Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten ohne zu raiden.

Gibts da in einer der drei Richtungen was einigermaßen aktuelles?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Juni 2016)

Sim City 2013 hatte einen coop glaube ich, nur war das Spiel an sich nicht besonders gut.

Civ 5 kannst du dir ja mal ansehen.

Was MMOs angeht kann ich nur Guild wars 2 und Wildstar empfehlen. Da kann man viel machen, ohne raiden zu müssen.


----------



## Gimmick (7. Juni 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Sim City 2013 hatte einen coop glaube ich, nur war das Spiel an sich nicht besonders gut.
> 
> Civ 5 kannst du dir ja mal ansehen.
> 
> Was MMOs angeht kann ich nur Guild wars 2 und Wildstar empfehlen. Da kann man viel machen, ohne raiden zu müssen.



Hmm, gibts in Civ5 eine Art Endlosmodus, den man auch im Multiplayer immer wieder laden kann?

Was gibts in Wildstar denn so außer Dungeons/Missionen und Ressourcen farmen? ^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Juni 2016)

würd auch mal nen blick auf das sandbox mmo black desert online werfen, das spiel hat so ziemlich alles was man haben will um monate- bis jahrelang beschäftigt zu sein. allerdings muss man sich darauf einstellen das es ein leicht entschärftes korea mmo ist, sprich online auch afk online wird belohnt (was mit der inet kaffee kultur dort zu tun hat) und der grind ist allgegenwärtig. ansonsten hat mich  seit vanilla wow kein mmo mehr so fesseln und vor allem motivieren können ... bdo muss man entweder hassen oder suchten


----------



## Gimmick (8. Juni 2016)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> würd auch mal nen blick auf das sandbox mmo black desert online werfen, das spiel hat so ziemlich alles was man haben will um monate- bis jahrelang beschäftigt zu sein. allerdings muss man sich darauf einstellen das es ein leicht entschärftes korea mmo ist, sprich online auch afk online wird belohnt (was mit der inet kaffee kultur dort zu tun hat) und der grind ist allgegenwärtig. ansonsten hat mich  seit vanilla wow kein mmo mehr so fesseln und vor allem motivieren können ... bdo muss man entweder hassen oder suchten



War das nicht äußerst PvP lastig?


----------



## vikidivik (8. Juni 2016)

Ja ist es. Du kannst dem aber im aus dem Weg gehen und einfach tun was du möchtest. Du wirst, wenn du allein spielst nicht ins PvP gezwungen und kannst dabei wirklich unfassbar viel Kram erledigen. Wenn du das wirklich möchtest, kannst du mit dem Spiel wirklich Jahre Spaß haben.  
Wenn du einen Gästekey bekommen kannst, solltest du es mal ausprobieren.


----------

